# Possible storm around 3/24



## hammer (Mar 20, 2008)

Thought I read some speculation on a storm for next Monday...supposed to hit the mid-Atlantic area, not sure of the precip type...


----------



## danny p (Mar 20, 2008)

yup, i heard something of a possible nor'easter monday/tuesday that isn't showing up on most models yet, but looks like its coming (according to bestskiweather.com).


----------



## polski (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm watching this closely as I'll be off from work early next week. Latest from NWS in Burlington is that a couple models show this hugging the NE coast (near the 40/70 benchmark), which would mean  for NNE. Other models show it veering out to sea well south of here and that's currently what NWS thinks will happen, but we're quite a ways out. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2008)

This one was a non-event...

I read about a possible event later this week but _I'm_ not going to start a thread on it. :razz::razz:


----------



## RISkier (Mar 25, 2008)

hammer said:


> This one was a non-event...
> 
> I read about a possible event later this week but _I'm_ not going to start a thread on it. :razz::razz:



Well I believe there was storm that tracked East and South and didn't really impact NE in any meaningful way.  But there was a system.


----------

